# Cat grass for rats?



## thelmaandlouise (Jun 7, 2016)

Would cat grass be a good idea to give to rats? Hide treats in the dirt and let them dig around? Has anyone ever let their rats play in a cat grass box? How did they like it?

I really just need cheap, fun ideas to keep the rats entertained while they're out of their cage.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I am planning a large container of wheat grass for mine soon. From what I have seen with others they will destroy it pretty quickly lol but they seem to love it.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Cat grass is a great idea. As Moonkissed suggested wheat grass would be great too. I did soil digging boxes many times and wheat grass twice. It can get messy but your rats will love it- never had a rat who didn't love it. I plan on doing it again very soon. I need to go get new potting soil.


----------

